# 2006 Beetle revealed!!



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2004261
Posted on the Car Lounge, thought others might not frequent there, so thought I'd post a link here.
Looks just like the Ragster without the flat roof line.


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (neuo)*

nice, i really like the corner lights. Too bad they didn't start out like that.


----------



## 5k4life (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (CK98Beeetle)*

sweet







nice lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (5k4life)*

I like the new look!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (neuo)*

Sweeeeet! Love it! too bad they didn't do much to the interior. Those vents rings looks like crap! (After though... that's what it is







)
http://dubdojo.com/forum/index...f9064
I'm just posting the photos here for easy viewing.


































































































_Modified by Lorem at 7:37 PM 5-23-2005_


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (Lorem)*

I like everything but the tail lights. The headlights need to be black too. Fenders are cool though.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! ('02 Turbo S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’02 Turbo S* »_I like everything but the tail lights. The headlights need to be black too. Fenders are cool though.

Black tail lights?


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Black tail lights?









Black Headlights:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! ('02 Turbo S)*

Oops, sorry dude, guess my head was up my tail...


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (Billsbug)*

That's cool, my head is usually up there somewhere.


----------



## sys3175 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! ('02 Turbo S)*

Now the question is, they still on the MkIV platform?


----------



## '02 Turbo S (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (sys3175)*

I believe that they are.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (neuo)*

Not bad. Looks like the rocker panel is begging to be stepped on.


----------



## veedubgli02 (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! ('02 Turbo S)*

If they are still on the MKIV platform, what's the point?







How long will VW be making these, 2-3 more years? I'd be surprised if the Beetle ever makes it to the MKV platform. Is the New Beetle going to become VW's Cavalier???


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (veedubgli02)*

for a car made in such "limited" #'s, it definitely wouldn't be worth it to move it to the MKV platform. interestingly enough, theyre giving it the I5 2.5L 150hp.
will that be the only engine option?


----------



## rcy (Nov 6, 2004)

On the home page here http://www.vwvortex.com does it not look like a steel or aluminum skid plate under the car instead of the current plastic? Wonder if the information centre in the instrument cluster might have a coolant temp display? That'd be nice. I'm wondering if those are back up lights in the lower rear bumper, then the clear lens in the tail light is probably the turn signal?


_Modified by rcy at 7:07 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_for a car made in such "limited" #'s, it definitely wouldn't be worth it to move it to the MKV platform. interestingly enough, theyre giving it the I5 2.5L 150hp. will that be the only engine option?

The 1.9 PD TDI will still be available as well...the 2.0 and 1.8t are gone. Too bad they aren't putting the new 2.0 FSI engine in it!
This is very evolutionary...sort of like the Super Beetle was to the Beetle. I seriously doubt most people will even notice the difference in design. Personally, I don't like it and am glad I bought an '05 NBC.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (veedubgli02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubgli02* »_If they are still on the MKIV platform, what's the point?







How long will VW be making these, 2-3 more years? I'd be surprised if the Beetle ever makes it to the MKV platform. Is the New Beetle going to become VW's Cavalier???









I predict the bug will NEVER move to the golf V platform, and when sales die off, it will get killed completely (for the next 20 years or so).
What were the interior changes? I don't have one, but I can't detect any obvious change..


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (spinnetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spinnetti* »_
I predict the bug will NEVER move to the golf V platform, and when sales die off, it will get killed completely (for the next 20 years or so).
What were the interior changes? I don't have one, but I can't detect any obvious change..


The NB should be around until 2009 or 2010.
The interior changes are subtle but noticeable if you look at that one pic - chrome around the air vents, a new instrument cluster (bigger, different fonts & design) with a new digital display (perhaps an MFI?), an all-new center console from the Ragster which moves the cupholders to the middle between the seats and places a large storage bin where the cupholders used to be.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (Spirit VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spirit VW* »_
with a new digital display (perhaps an MFI?).

I highly doubt it..even the limited function displays take up more space. And the lack of changes with the HU and climate controls just nails that coffin shut.


----------



## YQTYYZ (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (13minutes)*

Darn it! If VW had come out with the official announcement 2 weeks earlier, I would have bought it!
As it is, I have a Mini Cooper S automatic on order.
Oh well, timing is everything.


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (YQTYYZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YQTYYZ* »_Darn it! If VW had come out with the official announcement 2 weeks earlier, I would have bought it!
As it is, I have a Mini Cooper S automatic on order.
Oh well, timing is everything.

The Car looks nice....I don't like the tail lights, I like the cluster, but I think that the big headrests inside the car are a mistake.
I wonder if this car having the 150HP 2.5 engine means that the 1.8T will be bumped to 180hp or will it be dropped entirely?


----------



## siryokohomo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (neuo)*

I really think this new restylized beetle is more true to the original. I love it. It's truly more exciting stylewise than the 98-05. It should keep it selling for another 1/2 decade or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (siryokohomo)*

I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The new lines are awsome and more uptodate and I really hope they put the 2.0fsi engine in there along with another model down the road like a turbo S or even a R32 based model!!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (digifant_gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifant_gli* »_I wonder if this car having the 150HP 2.5 engine means that the 1.8T will be bumped to 180hp or will it be dropped entirely?

The 1.8t has been dropped for the '06 and beyond.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (neuo)*

The Dojo is down temporarily from all the traffic....sorry about the inconvienience....I'm waiting for a response from an email to my host...
This is the first time this has happened in two years....


----------



## micwebvw (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (spinnetti)*

I don't see what advantages would come from moving the NB off the Mk IV platform - well, except maybe an independent rear suspension. VW moved to the MK V platform soley to "grow up" the car, i.e. make it larger for their aging Jetta audience. The flip side is, if you want something compact and tossable, the new Golf/Jetta are getting kinda heavy.
Personally the NB is just about the right size for what it is - imho I think VW nailed the retro concept much better than MINI. The current MINI, although larger than the original, is still "too small" (once again, imho) for today's roads and traffic. The NB, on the other hand, is a decent size and has good crash tests, good visibility (for the driver and to other drivers), good mileage, and is light years ahead of my '67 VW Beetle. I'd like to have the storage space of my Golf but then, well, it'd be a Golf.
The only thing I'd like to see them do is drop the ancient, underpowered (but reliabe) 2.0 4 cylinder in favor of something non-turbo but with at least 150 hp and torque. It would also be nice to have something competitive to the 5 speeds auto trannies in the Camrys and Accords these days.
No wait, that's exactly what they are doing for '06!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (micwebvw)*

Dojo's back up folks!


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! (YQTYYZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YQTYYZ* »_Darn it! If VW had come out with the official announcement 2 weeks earlier, I would have bought it!
As it is, I have a Mini Cooper S automatic on order.
Oh well, timing is everything.

Youll be happier with the mini cooper s


----------



## topless_cABBY (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Beetle revealed!! ('02 Turbo S)*

those black headlights are hott. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

